# Plymouth Reptile Show 13th August CANCELLED



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Good morning all i would like to accounce the date of the plymouth reptile show i belive this is the first of its kind in plymouth 

*Date Of Show: 13/08/2009*
*Start Time: 11am *
*Sellers Time To Be There 10am *

*Venue Address*
StoneHouse community center 
Kings Road, Plymouth, Devon PL1 3SF

There is plentey of on site and off site parking there is disabled access toilets also for the sellers there is plenet of power points also you are more then welcome to bring exstion leads and whatever you need 

*Tables*
£15 per table supplied by us 
£10 per table supplied by you 

we still have plentey of space to fill up if you would like to have a table or tables please Pm or reply back to this thread and i will add you to the list and the full list of sellers will be posted on *12/07/2009*

Thank you 

Andy stagg aka xxstaggyxx


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

is there a cut-off date for any forms required to book tables etc and are the selling/table rules the same as with most others/IHS?


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

SleepyD said:


> is there a cut-off date for any forms required to book tables etc and are the selling/table rules the same as with most others/IHS?


There are no forms in witch you have to fill out cut off date for tables is the 12th july when i need to have the seller list ready payment for tables can be payed in cash on the day to the venue runner you will be given a proof of payment ticket to show you have payed also so you can keep this for your records 

All people who come to the show to look around and buy reps and other items will have to pay a £1.50 entrey fee for adults and £0.50p for children under 16 the money raised from this will be donated to the HeartSWell Charity no: 1092779 

The only rules in place is all sellers have to be at the venue by 10am to set up and get ready and only sell reptiles to people over the age of 18 unless supervised by a adult and also have consent from there parent or gardian to buy one 

you are also welcome to share a table with another seller if you do not have enuff stock for one table 
just let me know you will be sharing a table with and i will update the list 

you are aloud to bring any exstension leads and sockets for heating and lighting that you requier 

If anyone has any more questions or would like anymore information let me know 

cheers 

Andrew


----------



## cheesy (Jun 21, 2009)

Ive got a pet shop license can i come sell stuff?

Any rules on ltc and wc animals?


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

cheesy said:


> Ive got a pet shop license can i come sell stuff?
> 
> Any rules on ltc and wc animals?


Hello yes you may come and sell stuff i am not 100% on WC i would have to find that out for you i have never heard of the term ltc before could you elaborate on that please 

Cheers 

Andrew


----------



## cheesy (Jun 21, 2009)

means long term captive.

awesome about selling stuff other shows dont let pet shop license owners sell livestock

also any rules of size of snakes and lizards? can i bring venemous?


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

cheesy said:


> means long term captive.
> 
> awesome about selling stuff other shows dont let pet shop license owners sell livestock
> 
> also any rules of size of snakes and lizards? can i bring venemous?


You wont be able to bring venemous as insureance would not cover it long term captive would be ok as long this is stayted to the coustomer and you advise on the best possible care for the animal in question the size is down to you the table size is 6ft long and i think about 2 half foot wide 
i am waighting for a call back on the WC question form the venue runner 
we will let psl owners in as the venure runner is on the board of plymouth city council 

You can ither get tables from us at £15 each or supplie your own for £10 each 

Thanks 

Andrew


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

ok I'm confused now so as I thought that there were certain guidelines regarding holding rep shows/pet fairs ie: EHO, Vet checks, Show Applications, Business's/PSL holders only allowed to sell dry goods etc and not livestock.......
Can someone clear up what is and what isn't required by law ~ thanks


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

SleepyD said:


> ok I'm confused now so as I thought that there were certain guidelines regarding holding rep shows/pet fairs ie: EHO, Vet checks, Show Applications, Business's/PSL holders only allowed to sell dry goods etc and not livestock.......
> Can someone clear up what is and what isn't required by law ~ thanks


i do aplogise i waent to sure on forms i know we have the insureance to run the show in place i wasent to sure myself on PSL holders on coming to the show ill get onto this ASAP me and the venue runner will get forms sorted ASAP will be done by tomorrow all i can say this is lack of comms on my part im not to sure on a VET but if this needs toi be done it will be done ASAP ill see if i can get forms sorted tonight saying that insted 

this is a cock up on my part wil get sorted 

but would like advice on what lawas also


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

I have just got off the phone to Mark king the chap who runs the venue and works on the council he has told me this 

1.All sellers are not aloud to sell animals to anyone under the age of 18 unless with consent form a parent or gardiean and they are prsent at the time of sale 

2.He has asked me to make some quick forms up for the tables this is being done now this is so he can keeps records of this being done 

3.on the PSL note i stand coreccted PSL holders are only aloud to sell dry goods 

4.WC he dose not want WC to be sold at the show only CB 

5.Payment is to made on the day for the tables 

6.Vets this is down to each council he sed this is not 100% nessasery 

i hope this has cleared up a few things 

i will post a link up were you can download the form from


----------



## Simplylucy (May 22, 2009)

Shame it's on a Friday, I'll be working so won't be able to make it. Hope it goes well.


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

i did try ny hardest to get it for a saturday but they have a wedding function on


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Please download the form below and send it back to me at 

[email protected] 

once i have got this form your place for tables will be set if you do need to cancel please give at least 1 week notice 

Thank you 

Andrew 

Download table booking form


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

lucy1978 said:


> Shame it's on a Friday, I'll be working so won't be able to make it. Hope it goes well.


not being picky but the 13th is a thursday


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

tigger79 said:


> not being picky but the 13th is a thursday


yea i know i have tried to get a saturday or sunday but they are verey popular for booking for the weekend and are booked months in advance so this was the only day i could get i will see if i can get a saturday or sunday but i will have to pay for this out of my own pocket


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

tigger79 said:


> not being picky but the 13th is a thursday


aww hell ~ don't know about you then Tigger but that's me out totally then and I don't know how it'll affect other hobby/breeders who work during the week that's why most shows are weekends usually Sundays :?


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

well ill see what i can do ill be seeing him on saturday ill see if i can call in a few favours and get it for asat or sunday  leave it with me


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Hope you guys know you'll need to buy public liability insurance as well for the venue.


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Not a problem that is the first thing that was got for the venue for the venue runner 
helth and saftey has ben done also as well plans if a fier starts such as fire exits and assembley points each seller will be given a copy of these on the day as well i will tell all sellers this before the show starts


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

any more news on this?


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Sorry about that yep i have spoken to the venue runner he is unable to give me a sat ur sunday i did try and call in the favours he ows me 

so as from now i have canceled it and i am now looking for a new venue with a saturday or sunday slot 

i am very sorry about this and will update you all with any updates i have


----------



## Siren (Nov 8, 2008)

hope you can get somewhere sorted, plymouth really needs an event!


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

Can you just turn up? If you are just browsing? Sorry if its a silly question.


----------



## adam_jones (Feb 25, 2009)

awww shame its been cancelled i would of liked to see a show in the southwest most shows are too far away for me to attend accept when im in uni in portsmouth 
is there actually any shows or meets in the southwest??


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

adam_jones said:


> awww shame its been cancelled i would of liked to see a show in the southwest most shows are too far away for me to attend accept when im in uni in portsmouth
> is there actually any shows or meets in the southwest??


we have a show in midsomer norton ........... and various meets, i am planning an RFUK BBQ for 15th august all welcome


----------



## adam_jones (Feb 25, 2009)

wow thats kool though im a bit far from midsomer in norton guess ill have to wait till the portsmouth show it will be my first reptile show


----------



## Python-man (Feb 14, 2009)

Gutted that's cancled, it's the closest one to me, living in penzance sucks.


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

sorry buddy i am working on getting another venue sorted as soon as i can for a Saturday or Sunday the next venue will be allot bigger even if i have to pay out of my own pocket for it


----------



## adam_jones (Feb 25, 2009)

i sure hope u find another venue around plymouth it will be great if you do 
good luck with finding another venue


----------

